# HELP NEEDED ASAP - DAY 3 OR DAY 5



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Girls I need advice asap. I had EC yesterday and got 8 eggs. Of this 5 were mature and all 5 fertilised overnight using ICSI. I now have to decide day 3 or day 5 transfer and I don't know what to do. This is my second IVF. My first was last Novemer and we got 10 eggs that time with 8 fertilising. We had day 3 transfer that cycle which resulted in BFN but we ended up with 2 frozen blasts so I was sorry we hadn't opted for day 5 transfer that cycle. 

Am I taking a big risk opting for day 5 transfer this cycle with only 5 embryos or should I just go for it? I am 40 by the way. 

Any advice GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Snoflake,

  I know it's a hard decision to make but If it was me, i'd see what the embryologist says as they are the experts and it really depends on the quality of the embryos and if they are dividing well.  If they are looking good, it may be worth going for Blast as it does give a better chance of implantation.  However I don't think there is a right or wrong way...just follow what your instincts tell you to do!  Good luck honey  

Bunny xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Snoflake ,couldnt read and run .Do you need to make the decision now as i know at my last clinic the embroyologist would advise on day 3 ,if the embies were looking good with plenty of cells they would recommend holding out til day 5 et and blasts .I know its a tough decision and some ladies prefere to have the wee embies back were they belong asap ....suppose its just a personal choice ,one im glad i have never been in the position to have to make ,good luck with whatever you decide and let us know how it goes


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

How many will they put back inside?  If they are doing 3 or more (as maybe they should b/c of maternal age) I'd go with Day 3...If they are going to go onto babies they'll do it at day 3 or 5.  Do you know what I mean?  It all depends on the quality at day 3...If they don't think they'll make it to day 5 then putting them back in may not really help...If you had blasts last time, you must have good eggs---I'd say they'll get there again this time.  Good luck, I know this is such a what-if situation.


----------



## kelbel77 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi 

We had this dilemma this time round with 5 embryos and embryologist told us if we had two clear winners by day 3 then transfer should go ahead, if they all looked similar then they would recommend going to blast to find the best ones.  We really couldn't have made the decision and in the end took the advice of the embryologists - they know best.  We ended up with 2 clear winners on day 3 and transferred an 8 cell grade b and 7 cell grade b - one made it and I'm now 10 weeks!

Good luck.

Kelly


----------

